# A few from this morning



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Horrible lighting for getting anything useful, but it was fun to just be out with the goats and get some random stuff.

We have 3 goat kids that are being weaned. 
'Big Boy' as we call him since we aren't keeping him..trying to chew his way out of the weaning pen LOL 









The boys fussing at each other, and Summer steps in to break it up...









Our lil girl, Summer Teardrops. She's a boer mix, not sure what else she has in her? I was told her mama has dairy in her. Summer will be registered 50% boer as soon as I send her paperwork in.









Big Boy still chewing on the fence LOL 









Okay seriously...is he cheesing for the camera? 









Longstreet is a little over 2 1/2 years old, and about 180 lbs. He was real shy with people, wouldn't let you near him. Now he lets me rub on him, and loves it  He has such kind eyes, and a quiet personality...UNLESS you have cookies...haha....









The herd queen Snow White says, 'Hey baby" she is soooooooo affectionate with him, constantly rubbing all over him all the time! It's just adorable, and nope she's not in heat<not yet anyway>, she's just a big lovie...


















Is his expression not priceless? He must be thinking.......
Women...........sheesh..... 









Ithma. She just has the sweetest face, and softest eyes... she's the most quiet doe of our little herd, but she is also 2nd in command of the does despite only having half a horn.









Trouble 









That's all for now! I am hoping one day after they get their bellies full from browsing I can get some better pics. They all look so sunken in early on when they aren't full. When they come back from browsing they all look preggo LOL


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That buck is gorgeous ... but of course all of them are


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

omg I love all of them, they look so sweet. I love summer, shes super cute! And your bucky boy is really cool! Way bigger than my little nigis lol


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Too cute! You should make a valentine card with the two love birds.  

Gina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice goats you have there.... :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they look great Candace


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Great pictures!!! So much personality in their faces.

Great idea Gina has... goat valentine cards!! Love it!!!!


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Very handsome bunch!

I also think a V-day card is in order...love the look on your guys face! :roll: Cracks me up!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Yeah the lovebirds valentine cards would be cute! I'll have to get more pics and see what I can come up with! 

They are a good bunch, usually very very quiet, and sweet. I couldn't imagine not having them in my life! They are all great with my kids. My 4 yo daughter can go in and play with them without me worrying about them hurting her <unless it's an accident>.

Summer is such a sweetie! I will have to get some better pics of them when the sunlight isn't so harsh, hopefully on Sunday  I love Summer's markings. I remember when she was being born, seeing her come out and I was like 'what in the world ' LOL I was half expecting a white, or traditional boer, but nope, we got a multicolored little sweetie! The brown buckling is her younger twin. 
They aren't liking being weaned, bless their hearts! They do really well in the pen, but it took a day or two for them to realize that 'Big Boy' doesn't have any milk for them LOL Up until yesterday they were trying to nurse on him LOL 
'Big Boy' as we've been calling him is just a SWEEETIE.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

What a handsome fella. The pictures are nice, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow! I forget how huge boar bucks can be because we have only minis and it surprises me everytime.Great looking herd you have!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Great pictures, as usual!  They all look really good!


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Way too cute!!!


----------

